# Do you need to bleach backyard Rocks?



## eagl97 (Dec 26, 2006)

I was wondering if you needed to bleach rocks you pulled from the yard? I've scrub them with a wire brush until the water no longer get's dirty.


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

Many people don't bleach rocks, including me. So long as you're sure there wasn't any fertilizer or pesticide put on the rock, it should be safe to go in your tank.


----------



## chago (Mar 4, 2008)

i just scrub them real good and then pour boiling water through all the surface... this should be more than enouhg


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

Yeah, I do the same. I give them a good scrub in my kitchen sink, get the kettle on, and when it's boiling, I just pour it over them. Then I start all over again, usually by the time I'm done scrubbing a sink full of rocks, the kettle's back up at a boil.


----------



## chago (Mar 4, 2008)

yeap.... this is a good technique!!!!


----------



## eagl97 (Dec 26, 2006)

ok thanks


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Just rinse off and throw them into the dishwasher - NO SOAP - and run the pot scrubbing cycle. They will come out cleaner than you can believe.


----------

